
Tiny Satellites: The Latest Innovation Hedge Funds Are Using to Get a Leg Up - stefap2
http://www.wsj.com/articles/satellites-hedge-funds-eye-in-the-sky-1471207062
======
stefap2
Planet Labs Revolutionizes Earth Views With Inexpensive Satellites
[http://www.informationweek.com/cloud/platform-as-a-
service/p...](http://www.informationweek.com/cloud/platform-as-a-
service/planet-labs-revolutionizes-earth-views-with-inexpensive-
satellites/d/d-id/1322196)

